# Saadiyat Beach Residence ans St Regis



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, anyone got any experience or views on the apartments at Saadiyat Beach Residence? Any good for young family (kids under 3), how far from beach and other hotel amenities etc. 
The St Regis apartments look fantastic but can't see any 2 bedroom prices.


----------



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have look around the apartments there but i have not got an opinion on suitability for a family. 

I currently live in Etihad Towers and am looking for alternatives for later this year. I have a family with 4 children so trying to find somewhere suitable is high on my agenda aswell.


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

stevieb143 said:


> I have look around the apartments there but i have not got an opinion on suitability for a family.
> 
> I currently live in Etihad Towers and am looking for alternatives for later this year. I have a family with 4 children so trying to find somewhere suitable is high on my agenda aswell.


What's wrong with Etihad Towers for a family of 4? I mean besides what comes with living in a highrise...


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Steve,

The problem I've got, is that I don't know what would be better during the hottest months for my family. They can either have a larger house/villa (more room and less claustrophobic) and stay inside or live in a small apartment in an area with more to do and see. I was thinking of alreef for my villa.


----------



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

cmajewsk, I miss my own outside private space. Everything else at Etihad Towers in fine. Its just the private space either Balcony or a garden. 

Zee2012, 

I am facing a similar dilemma with my family when they move to the UAE in August. Flat v Villa. I had a massive 7 bed villa with my old company in Mushriff, but my new employer pays my rent direct to the landlord, so i have a budget cap to stick to unless i want to top up the yearly rent which is already in excess of 200,000AED.


----------

